# Woking Nuffield Part 13



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jay-   take care honey we will   but your right you need to spend more time with d/h and sons and little Millie   hope she is enjoying her last weeks with you all    take care and please dont leave us for good    sorry you not too good at the moment, but will be worth it in the end

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Take care of yourself Jay Jay and pop in from time to time to tell us how you are doing!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls, 

Just a quick post to say that EC went well this morning and 16 Eggs were collected! Feeling good but a little groggy and sore. 
Will catch up with the thread later and will post more then. Hope you're all well and have a great weekend. 

Love 

Jules
xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sad to hear you are leaving us JJ, I wish you and your little treasure all the very best, please pop on every so often and let us know how you are getting on and please dont forget to let us know if you have a little boy or girl.

Wishing you and your family all the very best and loads of love to Millie.

Ktx[br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 14:33Jules congratulations 16 wow how impressive, when are you having ET Monday??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Fantastic news well done and go and get some rest    good luck for e/t  

Im going to go to bed in a min i feel like poo


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Jay Jay, I'll miss you babe, take care and all the very very best      


Jules - 16 eggs,   way to go honey   Good luck   

Emma - you ok love?  

love to all
cheesyb
xx

p.s 10 weeks today, I love Fridays more now than just its the weekend             gotta have the bunny, reminds me so much of the time of year I was where you all are now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well still havent gone to bed   feel a bit brighter now, once the cleaner has left i will go to bed as i will only have to move from room to room    wish i told her not to come now
My friend has had e/t yesterday so was meant to be going there will see how i feel as wanna go to bed, dont want to let her down but she understands  will make an effort anyway!!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jules - well done - 16 eggs, thats great news. Take a nice rest over the weekend, get hubby to give you a massage and get ready for the final stage! Yaaayyy. 

Emma, poor you - go and have a lie down and pop back later. Take it easy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Honey  

My cleaner is still here so cant will wait till she goes  
How are you feeling


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

em, i really feel for you. tis annoying when the cleaner is getting in your way and you just want to be on your own. when will df be home to give you a   . 

jay jay, i think its only normal that you want to spend time with your family now. take care of yourself. will miss you though, maybe when your feelign a bit better you might pop in. 

got my call to say my ec will be monday after all. apparently my oestrogen is v high so im only allowed half my pregnyl so im a bit worried about not getting enuf eggs. just so hope it will be ok. mr c is away so mr will be doing my ec. whats he like? am a bit worried, would prefer mr c as i know and trust him now. i was a bit scared of mr c at first as he is a bit stern but now im sad he's away when i need him  . 

lucy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Mr R is lovely, (Emma has the hots for him   )  I am sure he will look after you, better to half the dose and everything to go according to plan, as they mentioned to me at my implications that they sometime reduce the dose just prior to collection to make sure they dont over stimm and then have to abandon the ET and freeze them all so I am sure they have your best interests at heart.  Take it easy this weekend loads of milk and water and I am sure you will have a successful monday

Good Luck

Ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

ok ladies after a   afternoon at work I am signing off till Monday

love to all and Luc enjoy the sleep best part of E/C albeit short lived

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

cheesy have a good weekend

kt, thanks for your reassurance. i know you are right that they have my best interests at heart but just cant help but worry. i never thought about over stimming and not having et. i only thought about not getting enuf. how do they know if you over stim? think i would just fib. couldnt bear not to have et after all this. 

im sure em has said she thinks mr c is dashing. maybe em just has the hots for anyone in trousers  . does mr r have longish hair? i think i may have seen him around. is he tall with brown kind of floppy hair?

am drinking my milk at the moment but today its making me feel a bit sick, still will push on with it. 

take care Lucy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

They tell whether you are over stimming by blood tests and scans -- nice try lucy fibbing what are you like.....


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Luc

I'm sure you were only joking about the fib - but, trust me on this one - hyperstimulation is not fun. It's also potentially fatal, so it's best to be honest about any symptoms you get. These are: abdominal distension and pain, then as it gets worse, difficulty breathing, vomiting, dark or non existent urine. The way to help prevent is loads of water and rest. Complete bed rest if you actually get OHSS.

They will probably check your oestrogen again and scan you for free fluid in the abdomen.

Sorry to be so serious - but that one really isn't worth messing with. It's a total bummer having ET cancelled and embryos frozen, but putting embies back into a hyperstimulating body is just dangerous, as it makes all the symptoms worse, and you risk spending the first 12 weeks of your pregnancy in hospital, on a drip with a drain in your abdomen to remove the fluid.

You needn't worry about half the Pregnyl meaning fewer eggs - I only had half the Pregnyl dose too, and they collected 30 eggs  

Anyway. Fingers crossed you wont get OHSS   Loads of luck on Monday - I'll be thinking of you.

Cecilie x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi 

yes i was joking   but sorry iknow i shouldnt really about such a serious matter   . will be even more concientious bout my water drinking now. to be honest i dont feel remoted bloated or anything, and i only had 12  big follicles so im sure ill be fine. i expect ive just got a freaky oestrogen test result. 

ohss does sound terrible   i havent even spent a night in hosp and dont want to start now. 30 eggs is tons, did you have to go into hosp cecile?

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Luc-Good news for Monday..will keep everything crossed for you...i love mr r he is like a school headmaster but he would make me a lovely dad    he hasnt got longish hair he is oldish as i said like a headmaster   he knows his stuff though, i hope i have mr r   Lucy try not to worry better be safe than sorry , and cheesy only got 6 eggs and look at her  

Hi cecilie-looking forward to my appt with Beth  

Kate-  i dont fancy him you'll have them all talking


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi all

Emma that is something else that is different. I didn't realise thatthe main consultants did the egg collection at Woking. At Hammersmith it was the junior doctors. I actually only saw my consultant just prior to the cycle and when it hadn't worked. I have to admit that that was always something that bothered me. Mr R happens to be my gynaecologist at Frimley so he is used to my bit and pieces!! I shall look forward to seeing the top of his head again 

Well my tiling course is over and I am shattered. Looking forward to the big eviction to night. I can't believe that I am watching Big brother, I've never watched it before. It must be because my husband is away....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Sho

Oh yes the cons do the e/c and e/t its all done properly there   i think cause they are a private hospital only (not sure) maybe worth asking them.

 to mr r seeing your bits and pieces 

Yeah im getting in the shower in a min..then in bed with my milk watching corrie,eastenders and bb!! cant wait!!!

Enjoy your weekend!!

Bet you miss d/h  

Emmaxx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hi all 

I know I don't post here a lot anymore (there's no way I could keep up!  ) but I do come along every so often to see how you are all doing 

Luc - looks like Cecilie is logged off now, but I can tell you that she managed to avoid hospital when she got OHSS by drinking tonnes of water and having complete bed rest   I unfortunately did not, and spent 5 days in my local NHS hospital on a drip and swelling daily   Not much fun at all and something I hope I never have to go through again  You'll be ok with 12 follies - hope you get 12 nice healthy eggs on Monday 

Bags and bags of good luck and  for all of you, no matter what stage you are at


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

hi Hope


good luck with your testing  

hope your ok..are you working or home for 2ww


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hope, thanks, sending you lots of          for your 2ww.

em, im quite suprised mr r is oldish i have even pointed out the man with the floppy hair to dh as mr r. i wonder who he is then i see him around the woking nuff quite alot. am so jealous of you and you sitting in bed watching tv, cant wait till i can do that. am gonna be sitting at my computer all evening doing bloody statistics that i cant understand arghh. 

sho,  you looking forward to seeing the top of mr r head again so made me  

take care all lucy


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

thanks for the good wishes girls   - it's almost exactly 6 months since I started down regging for my ICSI    I'm just so pleased to finally be on my 2ww  

emma - I had three days bed rest (which fell over the weekend thankfully  ) and then went back to work which in hindsight was a mistake. I then worked from home for a day and then have been back at work since. I was signed off for 4 weeks with OHSS so I'm really paranoid about having more time off   Hope your stimming is going well


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks hope, your welcome to come to our meet at cafe rouge guildford on thurs..it would be nice to meet you  

Luc-Sorry your not going to in bed..bloody stats


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya 

Luc glad I made you laugh. Humour is the way I get through it. Someone said to me that when you have a baby you have to leave your dignity at the door and pick it up on the way out. I feel the same about IVF. I've had so many mens heads between my legs it almost boring now. I think I could be a specialist in pattern baldness 

Hope after such a long wait I bet you're delighted to have the babies on board. The whole 2WW was so stressful for me, as it is for everyone. Its a major reason why I'm leaving my job, so I don't have to argue with myself for going to work. I really hope it works out for you.

I'm not too fussed about Big brother tonight. Eviction night isn't helped by the eternally pregnant Davina.
Is she always pregnant? Maybe she'd not pregnant at all, and just needs a big fart!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-   Davina needs a fart!!!    Lisa is out YAY!!!!!!!

My d/f has gone out to get me a lovely steak and kidney pie with chips YummmmmYYY
Got to go and lay the table, been in bed since now  

Have a good evening ladies
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - you can come and show me how to do some tiling - 5 tiles fell off in my bathroom the other week  I have no clue how to stick them back on! lol


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

morning girls,

how are you all today. 

em and wildcat how did you get on with your injections last night? were they any better?

Lucy


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

morning all!

what are you all up to today? I'm just going to rest, feeling a little tired so will use that excuse to put my feet up ALL day and let DH do all the running  

Hope - great to hear from you again, we were both on this board back in Jan weren't we  

Luc - fab news that you can go ahead as planned, when are you going in? I have to be there for 7am but have been told that EC is not until 8.50.

 to everyone else


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Luc

I read in the Zita West book that is you use a hot water bottle before you inject it helps the needles go in easier. So I tried this, but I can't really say that it made any difference - the Menopur needle is definately a little wider than the buserelin needle so it does hurt a little more The only think I noticed is I bled a lot more last night - I think this was down to the hot water bottle, so I don't think I will bother with that again!

Good luck for Monday with the e/c let us know how many you get


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi 

nibbles, i have to be there at 7.00 too but dont know what time im going in they didnt tell me. what time is your pregnyl injection i think that is directly related to the time you go in. mine is at 8.30. nibbles do you feel sick at all? i have ahd this on and off all week and its just got worse. i remeber this from last time by the last few days before ec i just felt constantly sick and its the same this time. i think its must be the hormones but have never heard anyone else saying theyve had this. its making it really hard to drink the milk and water thing. 

wildcat, i can see why that hot water bottle thing would make you bleed more cos im sure if your warm more blood vessels come to the skins surface to let out heat. zita   . i think yor right about the menopur needle being wider though. 

take care lucy


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah, why can't all needles be really skinny! I think I'm going to do some research into this! I have another 10 injections to go!


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

This thread does move quickly!  

emma - I would love to come to the meet next week....it all depends on what result I get from this cycle    and I'll be there celebrating with some sparkling water..... and I'll be at home eating my own body weight in ice cream   

Nibbles - yes I was...doesn't January seem like a long time ago!   I really hope this cycle works out for you    

wildcat - I'm convinced some needles are thicker than others too   I was on Gonal F for stimming and I swear the pre-filled pen had a thinner needle that the ones I had to mix


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good luck hope on your BFP - I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

I've looked at the needles in more detail and the Buserelin needle is 29G (gauge) the Menopur inject needle is 27G and the Mixing needle is 21G, now I know that the gauge is the width of the needle and the larger the number, the thinner it is, so yes the Menopur needle is definitely a little thicker.

Do you think it would be ok to buy some thinner ones? I found a site where you can get 30G. I think I will call the clinic and ask them, as they are quite cheap to buy and would be more comfortable to use!

http://www.medisave.co.uk/needles-syringes-needles-c-137_385.html

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external website links


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Luc, I have to take my injection at 8.50 so I'm guessing you're going in before me on Monday! You'll know if we're in recovery together as I've been known to say some rather weird (but funny) things when I'm still sleepy  

I feel ok now but last time felt exactly as you describe...was on the verge of being hyperstimulated then so maybe that's what it is? If you're worried you should contact the clinic. They told me at the time to drink loads of water, 3 litres instead of 2 and milk on top which was awful - had to force it down - but it did help the symptoms.

Hope - got everything crossed for you! Did you get one or two embies back? Do you have any snow babies left?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladies stop   so much its taken me ages to catch up  

Hope your enjoying your weekends!!

Nibbles-Yeah i would make the most of today, maybe sit in the garden with a bell and ring it when you want something    good luck for Monday  

Luc-Good luck for monday too   let us all know how you both get on

Hope-I hope you get a bfp   have you got any symptons??

Wildcat-Mine was fine last night good luck for tonight  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

wildcat - I've just checked my leftover needles for the prefilled pen and they are 29G, and I think I used the grey ones for when I had to mix which are 27G. I can't believe what a difference that actually makes! None of the 29G needles hurt me at all   I'll be interested to hear what the clinic say about the 30G needles.

Nibbles - I had two little embies put back and I'm praying they're currently making themselves comfortable     
We had to thaw 4  frosties  and we still have 12 left  This cycle has been much easier than the ICSI so if I do have to go through it again, I won't be too worried  

emma - I'm getting all sorts of symptoms, all of which can unfortunately be blamed on the cyclogest   The only other thing is that when OH put his glass of red wine down next to me last night the smell made me heave - normally I love the smell of red wine even though I gave up alcohol in January  
I just wish I could fast forward this week so I can either start enjoying pregnancy, or look forward to my next cycle


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - you can talk!! I noticed you posted your 1000 posting the other day - and now you are on 1096 - I should rename you mrs chatty!     I do enjoy your posts though - you are the life and soul   

Hope - sending you      I'm sure it will all go well. At least right now you can technically say you are pg, as you have that little embie floating around (hopefully sticking itself nice and firm) - I can't wait for that.  Sorry to hear the wine make you feel sick - this is a good sign! 

Nibbles and Luc   for Monday!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi everyone, am reasonably new to this site, i usually just lurk and read, but only just came across a thread for the woking nuffield.
Anyway, to cut a long story short I am on my 1st 2ww.  My first cycle was cancelled as I had over 35 follies and they said it was too dangerous to go ahead.  I had my et yesterday and had 2 4 cell embies transferred, and 2 for the freezer.  My lining was 7.2 mm and although they weren't concerened I was just trying to find some info on this. Also am drinking soya milk and would like to know if its safe to drink in the 2ww too.
Good luck to each and every one of you what ever stage you are in.
Thanks everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Welcome to the thread!!  

I was told to avoid all soya products totally through the whole procedure  i would check with the clinic or maybe google it for some answers.  good luck where abouts are you in the 2ww?? and are you getting any symptoms 

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Welcome NVH!! 

Wildcat, as it so happens I can help you out with your tiling problem. Are you stting comfortably...then I'll begin..

First you need to tap the other tiles around where the others have fallen off, because its likely the others want to go as well. Tap with your knuckle, Not a hammer. If it sounds hollow, get that tile off as well. All you need to stick them back on is an ordinary wall tile adhesive which you can get from B&Q, and a spreader. You can get a proper spreader from B&Q, but for your needs I'd just get a little trowel. Put the adhesive on the tile, not the wall, and you want it to be about 5mm thick, and push the tile on to the wall. Make sure it's level with the ones that are already on. You can buy "spacers" to make sure it stays level. when they're all on, leave over night. You can't get them wet, so depending on where they are in your bathroom, you might not be able to have a shower for a day. then the next day, you grout. buy the pre mixed stuff. Slap it over the gaps around your tile, and then when its nearly dry, (you need to watch it) wipe it off, and voila!!! Good luck. If it goes wrong don't sue me!!!

i've spent the day up to my eyes in crap at my new flat, doing the renovations, I notice my husband has timed things just right so I get zero assistance. Even worse I've been forced into ready meals for one....pathetic!

O)n the needles issue, I found the pre filled pens had really fine needles which were no problem, you barely felt them going in, but the others always hurt me. I bruise easily so my **** was blue for a month.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Just about caught up on all the pages on the thread I missed over the past few days. It has taken me ages!!

Had a call from the Ebrologist this morning to say that 10 out of the 16 eggs had fertilised so feeling really positive for E/T on Monday. Our app appointment is 12.45 which is a civilalised time as I am having accupuncture before, and was worried it would be the crack of dawn. My tummy is still feeling very sore today, but I guess this is only to be expected.

Luc & Nibbles   for E/C on Monday. Everyone I saw was really nice. 
Jay Jay- Sorry to see you go, but enjoy spending time with your family.
Gill - Sorry to hear that things haven't worked out for you this time. Here is a big hug  
Hope - Good luck on your 2WW. I hope you get a  
NVH - How are doing, now you are officially on the 2WW?
MrsG45 - I know it sounds a long time until your appointment in September, but I am sure it will soon fly by.
Emma / Wildcat - How is the Stimming going. I hope you haven't had any nasty side effects
Bendy - Good luck for implications this week
Hi to Cheesy / Emma / KT/ Beaker and all you other lovely ladies.

Those that are waiting for A/F - here is a dance for you to bring it on
             

I know it is bit late, and you may have already booked the table, but is there room for me at Cafe Rouge on Thursday?

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Jules xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

My God - I disapear off the site for 24 hours and there are 10 pages to read! ^shocked^

So I am just about to ring up Cafe Rouge to book the table for 7.45 on Thursday for the following people;

Beaker (aka Debs) & DH
HopeSpringsEternal - Hello hun! Nice to see you back!
Emma
Nibbles
Wildcat & DH
Jules77
Bendybird

Have I missed anyone?
Directions at http://www.caferouge.co.uk/locationshowstore.asp?storeid=75

If you want to PM me I'll send you my mobile number (just in case!)

Well still no AF for me. Have baseline scan on monday and I'm a bit concerned about what they will say. I'm not as bloated as I was though which is a good thing - couldn't get any trousers done up 

Just enjoying a relaxing day pottering round the house now. Hope everyone else is ok

Deb[br]Posted on: 24/06/06, 17:39Table is booked!


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks for organising that Beaker  

looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi

Beaker - Thanks for organising this.

Will  say goodnight now, and will write more tomorrow. Just getting a Chinese take away. It is our 6 year anniversary today. Having a quiet one as not really feeling up to going out. So a nice take away and then a box of choccies cuddled up on the sofa.

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beaker-Thanks honey, you missed Bendybird, cant think of anyone else, i know Cheesy couldnt make it 
Blimey all those a/f dances we did for you too and they still havent worked, are you calling the clinic monday??

Jules-Thats fantastic news well done honey, you'll have some for the freezer then   

Hi nibbles-Hope you had a restful day

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

wildcat - I have to say I'm quite enjoying the 2ww (except for the hossible drug side effects  ) It feel quite special to finally have those embryos back and I'm going to enjoy every day I have with them   

NVH -  Your story sounds very similar to mine   I hope you get that long awaited  in a couple of weeks  

sho -  at your tiling instructions! I am awful at any type of DIY so I bow down to your expertise  

jules - fantastic news about your little embies   Good luck for Monday! I found going for acupuncture before and after transfer really calmed me down   Enjoy your takeaway  

Hi Beaker - lovely to see you again...I can't believe you're finally cycling!   I had to down reg for a few extra days this cycle before AF  made an appearance....here's a little AF dance to help you out:
         

emma - I'm very impressed at your post count!  I reckon between you and cheesy this thread must be the fastest moving on the IVF board!  

Debs
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho - thank you for posting about the tiling . I'm going to print that out and get it done. The tiles are in the ensuite - and behind the toilet so it shoudl be fairly easy to do, I'll nip out to B&Q to get the adhesive and some spacers - Something for me to do over the next few weeks (no good asking DH, he is worse at DIY than I am!).

Jules - 10 embies! sweet - how many are you having transferred? Good luck for Monday  

Beaker - Still no A/F  I'd advise you to call the clinic on Monday first thing as that is what they told me to do when I was late. It didn't seem to make much difference though. and they may still do the scan, but call as it might save you a trip. Here is a dance for you:

[fly]            [/fly]

I'm a definate for the Thursday meetup, I'm worrying about my injection though and toying with the idea of getting DH to come along to do mine (I do it at 8pm) so I can get there a little early and get it sorted out - it takes us 15 mins to mix up the menopur as we are still fighting with the needle sucking the liquid back into the bottle!  Is this a girls only meet? Or should we bring dh's too? (am happy to leave him at home, but someone will have to to the menopur injection for me, as I don't like that one!)   Any volunteers?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi All

Oops - sorry Bendy (I knew I would forget someone!) You're added now.

I don't mind either way on bring DH's. Mine will possibly come if others are coming but he might strop if I don't ask him  Let me know if you are bringing other halfs as I'll need to get a larger table!

Still no AF. Am starting to get a bit p'ed off now. Gave myself a nice pedicure (inc vibrating foot spa) in the hopes that relaxing might make the witch arrive. Decided to put on a pair of brand new white knickers as well - guaranteed to make her arrive 

Jules - Well done hun  that you get that BFP! Good luck for monday.

Wildcat - I'd offer but having started without a problem injecting myself the last couple have been really painful - not a great recommendation!

Hope everyone else is enjoying the weekend! Keep those AF dances going! 

Deb
[br]Posted on: 24/06/06, 21:52P.S. DH has just told me there is no Footy on so he would consider joining us


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I think it would be nice to bring Dh's, after all they are with us on this aren't they! It might make them feel more involved and it gives us all a night out    Put mine down as a yes.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone

My d/f wont be coming he has arranged a night out seeing as i had planned to come out already 
So just me   

Let me know if your d/h's are going as i dont want to be a gooseberry  
Or maybe organise another time when to bring d/h's,!!
Hope-I only chat so much am im soooooo bored at work, passes the day   

Let me know
Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

My dp wont be coming!

Bendy.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Hope your all enjoying the weekend!!

Im off to see my friends little baby boy born on thurs 9lb 14oz so big bubba, spent £100 on clothes,bottles teddies etc...loved every minute   cant wait to have a cuddle


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

My DH won't be coming either!

Wildcat, I can do your injection if you want  

ooooooh only a few hours to go....praying that my 14 follies are growing nice and fat - but not too fat mind you! Actually, on Fri only 7 were good size (20x20 or thereabouts) but I'm hoping to get a few more cos I want more for the freezer this time. It's still a better standpoint than in January and everything went well then.
But I'm very very very nervous, anxious, fidgety...what if they are not mature enough, or too mature, or don't fertilise, or don't divide... it was easier last time when I wasn't so clued up on everything that can go wrong!

On a different note - can anyone recommend a good hairdresser in Surrey or Hampshire? I currently go in to London to have my hair cut and it's such a hassle, could really do with something more local.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hello  
I'm finding it difficult keeping up as I'm close to the end of term and work gets more frantic. I finish in  about a week. 

Beaker goodluck tomorrow hope it goes ok with the scan. Here's another af dance for you                    

My af turned up a few days ago, so thanks emma for the dance!  so maybe starting stimming on Tuesday after baseline scan tomorrow. fingers crossed. 

Nibbles & Lucy & Jules goodluck tomorrow too     
Lots of     for Hope and NVH 
Alisha x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone, thanks for the lovely welcome & forgive me for not naming you.  Its quite daunting when you first join a board.

I am on day 3, so had ET on Friday.  Was feeling really bloated and although feeling a little better my stomach is still the size of a football.  The pessaries are playing havoc on my toilet activities, i go from being constipated to loose toilet activities.  Trying desperately to stay calm but can feel it getting to me already.
Tried looking up the soya thing and i think its just bad when ttc naturally as it can affect the spem fertilising the egg.  Anyway, anything in moderation should be fine and it helps with oestrogen so am gonna continue with one glass a day.  I mentioned it at the clinic and they didn't seem worried.
Please bare with my whilst i get to grips with this site....its all very different to the one i usually use.
How do you put your ticker on here?  was playing about yesterday but couldn't figure it out.
Sending you loads of sticky babydust and hoping to get you know in the next few days.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good morning/afternoon ladies.

Wow I was tired this morning, I woke up early but went back to sleep and woke up just after 12! OMG, I havne't done that in a looong time  

Nibbles - thanks for the offer of the injection, I might take you up on that. DH is easy if it's just a girls meeting then he won't come, he doesn't mind ether way!!.  As for a hairdresser, I use WKD in Winnersh, it's about 12 miles from here and they are great. The lady that owns the place is called Jan and she is a really good hairdresser - she is the one who dyes mine red every month! Their phone number is 01189 794 479. And the address is 422 Reading Road, Winnersh, Wokingham, RG41 5EP. It takes me about 20 mins to get there from Fleet.

Emma - enjoy your day and your cuddles. 

NVH, welcome and good luck on your 2ww. Sorry to hear about your toilet issues, It's nasty when that happens, but just another side effect I guess  

To add in a ticker, go to tickerfactory.com and get one made up - then take the BB code and copy it, then go to your profile settings and paste the BB code into your signature.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all

wildcat glad I was of help, but I forgot to say you need to get any old adhesive off the tile and the wall, before you put new on.
I've just woken up as well. I slept for about an hour during Poirot..damn. Once you've missed a bit there'd no way of getting back into the swing of things.

NVH I'm with you. I think its so easy to get bogged down with, eat this, don't that. Lets face it, if someone said to all of us, here's a mountain of horse s**t, eat that and I guarantee you'll be pregnant, I'd say, hand me a napkin. That being said, I think relaxation is the key to success. I'm sure it doesn't matter too much what you put in your body, outside of the usual sensible things to avoid like caffein and nicotine. I mean junkies manage to get pregnant and have perfectly healthy babies. Take it easy if you can and good luck

Emma I hope you enjoyed seeing your friend and her new baby. Me personally, I'm at the stage when I stay away from people with babies. Sad I know. Hense why its so important for me that Davina farts soon so I can start enjoying the eviction show


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Woo Hoo - I'm splodging! Thanks for the AF dances - they have finally worked, just in time for my baseline scan tomorrow.

Alisha - What time are you at the clinic? I'm there at 1.40 for my scan. Maybe see you there!

My DH is easy - he'll only go if other Dh's are going on Thursday. I can't wait to put voices and faces to you all - Bet you are all NOT what I imagined  

Must go - find drugs and lie on sofa feeling sorry for myself with terrible AF pains.

TTFN
Deb


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Beaker .......your splodging made me laugh   i have never heard it called that before!!  Just in time for tomorrow which is great!  I didn't realise that you will be on when you have the scan... internal? OMG that is not nice at all! 

Emma, me and DP went shopping to basingstoke today and we spent ages in boots and mamas and papas looking at things.  We couldn't decide on whether we will get a big travel system or simply get a macalren XT stroller .......  ohhhh decisions     Good job i have a while to decide!  It is lovely looking at baby things and i always enjoy buying gifts!

We went out last night to a mates engagement party and we were the only couple without children    i really thought it is my time and it is going to work.  Didn't feel sad at all and i was really proud of myself.  

I just use Tony and Guy .......cant fault them .......well you can - its dam expensive but i love my funky blonde colour and it always looks hot when they do my hair!  I ofen go there to get my hair put up for boozy nights out....they do a fab job!

Nibbes, lucy and jules all the luck in the world for tomorow!!

Hi to everyone else i have missed- so many newbies i cant keep up.   for you all!

Bendybird.xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I go to Tony and Guy in Farnham - Sarah (Director) is great. We always have a good natter too!

I'm not thinking about where the scan will go too much - poor nurses - Yuck!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Beakeer you have soooooooo many bubbles!!!

No, lets not think about that ...not nice. Im sure they are all used to it tho!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

What can I say - people luuurrrvvveee me 
(or I grovelled to Tony) I am a bubble muppet after all!

P.s. I'm in chat if you want to join


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Beaker - huzzah for AF!  And I wouldn't worry about your scan - the same happened for me this time round and it's all over so quickly there's no time for mess IYSWIM! Hope you get the go ahead for stimming tomorrow   
I'll PM you my mobile number so I can let you know whether I'll be there on Thursday or not - if I am coming it will be on my own 

wildcat - I'd offer to do your injection, but I think some of these girls will be better practised than me. I only injected for stimming on my ICSI cycle and not at all this time 

emma - hope you had a good day  I have a fabulous little 5 month old godson who keeps me focused on why on earth I'm putting myself through this. And his mum is very understanding if I just want to go over for a cuddle and a little cry  

Nibbles - will be thinking of you tomorrow    Hope it all goes perfectly - how weird if you and Luc wake up in recovery together 

Alisha - hope your scan goes well tomorrow    

NVH - lots of rest for you I think  Really hope you get your positive result this time round 

sho - I told my OH your "Davina just needs a big fart" theory and he  for about ten minutes! 

Bendy - you're very brave going into Mamas & Papas...I have to move over to the other side of the shopping centre to even avoid looking in the window  You've got the right attitude though..   

I'm feeling a bit  today. Keep thinking I would _know _ if it had worked by now. But every symptom I've had can be explained by the drugs. How soon would a pregnancy test give a result do you think?

Debs
xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hope...I tested 2 days early....gave a clear result


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies

Well the cuddle was lovely and mummy and daddy loved all the goodies we bought  had a long cuddle, even though he is the weight of a 4 week old baby he is still so tiny  

Hope-Its too early to test yet honey   maybe test a day or 2 early like Cheesy and Jay they got positives 2 days before test day  

Bendy-Glad you enjoyed your shopping trip too  , your like me not sad just enjoying it..but get jealous looking at the pg women in there though  

Nibbles-I go to the Gallery in Ewell, the lady Sally is excellent she does my hair Extensions and everyone doesnt even know there extensions  

Beaker-Bet you relieved the a/f finally arrived well done  

Wildcat-Enjoy the lay in's while you can   

Nvh-Poor you   hope the tummy probs clear up soon  

Alisha-Good luck with your b/line scan  

To everyone having their e/c this week, Nibbles,jules and anyone else  

And anyone having scans this week Alisha,Beaker,Wildcat,Me    

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Beaker - congrats on the AF - she seems to be late for us ladies, but at least she shows up! Good luck with your scan tomorrow, don't worry about any mess, you will be more concerned about the amount of lube they use and the slimey feeling after than a little blood! They are used to it. Just make sure you remember to take something to put back in after! (I almost forgot!)

Bendybird you are brave, I can't go out an d look at stuff right now it makes me feel like I'm tempting fate. The last time I was pg I bought a little rattle thing (so cute) and a friend bought some bibs, and I also got a couple of rompersuits. I was so sad when I lost the baby, I still have the stuff but decided this time to wait until we are past the first trimester before buying anything.  I do look a little though and long to be buying it for real. This time.....

Emma, glad you had a nice time 

Nibbles -


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info - I've packed my bag for 'afterwards' wildcat 

We've loads of babystuff - nearly a full nusery minus the furniture. I won't be buying anything this time round (assuming it works) until at least 24 weeks. I gave away loads of stuff after Charlie died - just couldn't stand the thought of it in the house. I guess it depends on your state of mind. Sometimes I fine with pg women  - other times I want to leap on them and shout "why you not me?" 

Oh well. AF is kicking me inside out and I feel like poo but at least she's here.

Good luck to everyone for this week - is there anyone not going in to the clinic? Seems we are all there!

Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Beaker-  sorry about little charlie  

Nibbles and Jules-   good luck for today thinking of you both 

All you other ladies who are going for scans,in the 2ww or having e/c this week   

Well a few twinges for me, but nothing i dont normally get  no bloating, feeling less tired now  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Glad you are feeling a bit better Emma. Fingerscrossed I join you stimming today!

I'm really llooking forward to Thursday now - can't wait to have an excuse to leave the office early!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good morning all, and good luck to all the ladies going to the clinic today, it looks like a busy week for us all!! 

Emma, how do your twinges feel? I've also been getting twinges, seem to be mostly on the right side, but some on the left this morning. I'm assuming this is normal and it's a sign that our follies are growing.

I'm playing catchup with big brother this morning, I don't always get time to watch it at night so I've been recording it (Sky+ rocks!).


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Me too   
Be nice to get out and meet people with I.f Problems and going through ivf/icsi as none of my friends understand 

Not long for you on stimms honey   when were all on the 2ww we should meet up for lunch as it will keep our minds off it (hopefully) There will be you,me,Wildcat..Nibbles and Jules will know if there going to be Mummy's by the time we start the 2ww    Lets hope they are!!

Wildcat-All different types of twinges some pinching,and others not so bad!!
Glyn yesterday made me laugh on BB , he even throws up in welsh


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Beaker - hurray for af   , just in the nick of time - hope all goes well today - my app is at 2.30 not sure how long it takes ?

Did everone get the drugs package or are you buying them separately?  
Wildcat and Emma when are you in for progress scans?

Alisha x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-Good luck with your scan   

Yes me and wildcat are in on wednesday for 1st stimms scan, hope those follies are growing  i keep dreaming about them growing (so it must be on my mind)   

Alisha-Cant remember did you say you were coming this Thurs??


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm afraid not i work late on a Thursday.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh It would of been nice to see you


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

It would be really interesting to see everyone, I finish work in about a week for the summer. So maybe another time   
I agree with the friends thing ~ nobody really seems to understand so its good to have you ladies to chat to.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah maybe when were all in the 2ww


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm always free, I'm self employed and DH wants me to not work so I've stopped working for the duration of the tx, it's lovely being at home, but I get bored. I'm not one for sitting around doing nothing, I'll be climbing the walls soon.

Alisha, Emma and myself are back on Wednesday - although I think we are there at different times  Anyone else there on Wednesday?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Mroning all wow you have chatted loads over the weekend,

Good luck to all of your girls with EC today I have my fingers crossed for you all, have many of you put on weight as a friend of mine who was due to have ec today but has had to wait a couple of days has put on over a stone, I have spent so long trying to reduce my weight thats the last thing I need.

Nibbles, I have my hair cut at the Glass House in Virginia Water, by a girl called Jenna, she is really good, does cut, colour you name it, and they are not expensive, 2/3rds of the price of Toni and Guy (who I used to use).

Will come back to see the updates later today

Ktx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

There's a good  2wwDiary by Florrie who's also at the Woking she tests this Wed.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning   .................................. 

Hope you all had a nice weekend, well I think after an hour of reading I have kinda caught up  

Good luck to those having EC today    


I'll do more personals later............ getting "what are doing looks" from colleagues near by  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

CHEESY TELL YOUR WORK MATES TO GET ON WITH THERE OWN WORK RATHER THAN WONDERING WHAT YOU ARE DOING!!!

sORRY NOT SHOUTING JUST NOTICED IN CAPITALS AND CANT BE BOTHERED TO CHANGE IT, IT IS MONDAY AFTER ALL

KTX


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Kate-So far i havent put any weight on   but my weight doesnt really change so i am very lucky , not long now till you start are you excited!!

Cheesy-How was your weekend!!! Tell them to mind there own bloody business  

I have read Florries diary, she should of popped in here to say hi..we would of kept her sane   wouldnt we !!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Em I am very excited but also VERY nervous............. OMG this could be real, I was speaking to a friend last night who is getting married on 7th July 2007 and she has asked me if I will be able to get a sitter for her Hen do on the 30th June next year and asked would I be bringing my baby to the reception..........OMG how advanced is that, I havent even started injecting yet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all

Not much to report here. I have had to book a private appointment for my HYCOSY. Frimley are saying they can't fit me in for a couple of months because they only do it on a certain day of your cycle and then on a Wednesday, so it can take ages to match up with their criteria. Needless to say I can get in tomorrow!! How frustrating. As it goes I can't do tomorrow, so have it booked for the 12th July which is much better. Finally find out who's right, me or Mr Trew at Hammersmith. He says I may have a hydrosalpinx, I disagree but I won't bore you with the reasons I disagree, but it has a lot to do with the HSG not being done properly.

That reminds me. the day I had that HSG is probably my number two most embarassing IVF moment. I'm on the table, nurse armed with scanner, nurse armed with dye, conultant armed with the usual tools. My working parts are TOWARDS the door!!!! So I'm thinking, please God one of these bright sparks has locked the door, and to my horror the bloody table gets raised to eye level  Can you imagine. Eye level. If someone had come through the door, they would have been able to see my lungs for Gods sake. who designs these places....

Anyway, I'm thinking of all you ladies in the middle of it all, and I have to admit to mixed feelings of jealousy that you all are in it and relief that I'm not yet. Good luck Good luck good luck to all of you.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i think it is because we realise that are chances are increased with icsi/ivf than just ttc naturally so we tend to get a bit carried away    im starting to come down to earth with a bump now, thinking this may or may not work, as its getting closer getting more aprehensive about it all...already starting to put away money for my next go   

  Sho liked your story


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

KTX - I put on 1 stone from start of treatment till   but I think alot of it was I love my food and I used to gym 4 times a week and was told not too, only swimming of which I am still doing now and hopefully, please god, can go back to gentle aerobics after 12 weeks scan  

Emma, have a nice weekend?

Hope all those meeting on Thursday have fun  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know Emma is horrid isn't it on one hand we have to stay positive and it could give us a smile on our faces we wouldnt be able to hide or what to, but on the other side we all know we could be setting our selves up for the biggest heart ache ever, so much for try not to get stressed what a bloody rollercoaster this is.

Banish the Dips on the Rollercoaster lets all have the highs !!!!![br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 10:24To be fair cheesy if it brings me  I can put on a tunn, I wouldn't give too hoots


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Yeah not to bad thanks honey, had a couple of rows with d/f, must be on his a/f again   went for a cuddle with my friends big bubba, but he looks so tiny  he was gorgeous, his mummy only had gas and air, and she had a really good pregnancy so they were very luck 

How was everyone elses weekend


Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Mine wasnt too bad, went to have a look at a couple of houses in oxford to see what we can get for our money as ideally want to move that way when we have finished our house, also saw our friends little baby and had a cuddle he is so cute 9 weeks old and still only 10.3lb so I had my fix, my other friend is due on Friday, and my sister in Novemeber so I will have plenty of babies to get my fix from whilst waiting for ours.

and then of course watched the footy yesterday.

and came home and       at Glyn bless him, what a ***** Suzy was, and how great and supportive was Mikey bless him rubbing his back.......

How was everyone elses weekend....

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh i know Mikey was sweet wasnt he  

The baby who i cuddled yesterday was 9lbs 12oz and that was when he was born on thurs    the midwife said he is the size of a 4 week old baby


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I missed it last night but just watched the Glynn clip on the web............. hilarious  

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Poor lad he drank rather a lot of champagne followed by cider!!!

I dont think susie was impressed when he through up in the kitchen sink!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Silly cow    (Not you Kate..Suzie)


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Can I join in too please. I've been reading recent posts but waiting ages to get my log-in activated so I'm only just able to post.
We're waiting for our first appointment at Woking on the 5th of August. We've had 5 attempts at IUI over the last two years. We had a pregnancy on the 2nd IUI and miscarried at 9 weeks so we persisted with IUI for longer. 
We're now moving on to IVF and have been lucky enough to be close enough to Woking even though its not officially our referral centre. My DH is reluctant to persue IVF because he's worried about the effect that it may have on our relationship so he's taken some persuading! The thought of treking up to The Bridge centre was putting us both off so we're excited at the thought of treatment being slightly nearer to home in Horsham.

Sarah


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Sarah
Welcome to FF (and to the woking girls)

Sorry I can't do a proper post but just wanted to say 
Deb


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Sarah,

You will love this lot, and learn loads even when some of it is a bit  

5th August will be here before you know it, I started on here in February when my appointment was in June, I am now due to start D Reg on Friday so I will be in my 2WW when you have your appointment, I think once your other half meets the Woking team he will be less stressed as they are great and explain everything so well

speak soon

Ktx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Sarah

welcome on board, a great site and super girlies here  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks KTx

He's been a bit of a star really but if we'd done our NHS cycle shared between Crawley and the Bridge and treked up and down on the train I suspect I'd never have got him to do another cycle if the first one hadn't worked if you see what I mean.

The Woking team sound really friendly and he might be included a bit more. The Crawley/Horsham team were great but they are struggling with lack of proper clinic space and since I work at the Trust they used to talk to me and almost ignore him. 
I shouldn't moan about them, the are lovely but it didn't feel right to do the IVF cycle with them so we're gritting our teeth and going straight for a self funded cycle.

Its been great to find out stuff about Woking from you posts - I can hardly keep up with them!!!

Sarah [br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 12:09Cheers cheesyb it seems like a fab support network, always at the top of the posting list!

Sarah x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

We all certainly seem to be able to talk for England LOL !!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

you lot are my sanity, its sooooooooooo boring in this job but suits me atm so staying put


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Its a bit quite today isnt it, I think there is a load of egg collections/transfers and scans happening today. I know Nibbles is having EC today, Jules ET where is everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im Back

Sarah-Welcome to the thread. Woking are fab!!!!  

Were having a meet on thurs your welcome to come


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks for the invite - I'd have loved to meet you all but I'm working on Thursday night.

I've got my first session of acupuncture on friday morning and then off for my baby sisters hen weekend. Its going to be a busy week after today.

Are you all set to start your injections KTx - I was surprised at how quickly I got used to mine for the IUI. I managed to give myself some massive bruises!

sarah x[br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 12:28Just wanted to try out a ticker

Sarah

http://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/4;53;90/st/20060805/e/First+appt+with+Mr+Riddle/dt/-7/k/e858/event.png[br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 12:36Yes that worked well then! [br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 12:37


[br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 12:37That's got it!!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice Ticker!

Im borrrredddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!
[fly]        [/fly]


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It took me ages to get a ticker too....

I have everything all at the ready for Friday somewhat nervous as I do bruise really badly, but I also have a close friend who is a Sister at Ashford Hospital at the standby ready to inject me if I can't do it..... what a wimp I am.....


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Are you working or at home Emma?

I'm supposed to be off to Bluewater to get the last few bits for Becca's hen night but I can't seem to get my act together today.

KTx - Si is  diabetic but refused to have anything to do with my jabs. I used an icecube on my skin first to numb it - I suspect this made it bruise more. I still had to close my eyes! The ovulation one was harder and I got friends to do that for me

Sarah


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

KTX - yes I've put on a few pounds amnd I'm def blaming the drugs as I've been on a diet for several weeks, and stuck to it - I lost about 7 pounds and since the drugs have managed to put it back on (so I Stuffed chocolate over the weekend - what the hell, I've been so good for weeks and it is all back on!) .

Sarah - hello and welcome to the board - you will fit right in, everyone on here is lovely, just remember to log in often or you will never keep up with our chattering!!  

I must run - back later....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

OOOHHH how scary


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat- I cant stop eating the toffee crisps!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

keep munching mate, you obviously need them


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

MMmmmmmm Toffee Crisp !!!!! I love Lion Bar's but havent had one for years!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yummmyyyyyyyyyyy!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I've tasted the new cadbury's cream egg bar - god they are good.....  Also been eating toblerone - DH loves them so I've been stealing his.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Not good news. My lining is still too thick ([email protected]@dy AF being late) so I've got another scan at 3pm on Wednesday.

Just off to much choccy to commisserate by myself.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I didnt like the cadbury cream bars.....i prefer the egg!!!!



Ahhh Beaker sorry honey,   well only another couple of days till weds    you will start stimms thurs think


----------



## KEB (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Woking Nuffield Ladies

Hope you don't mind me popping in with a quick question. Does anyone know the cost of an FET at the Woking Nuffield?

Many thanks

Kate


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I too didn't like the cadburys cream egg bar, too sickly, caburys turkish delight now that is the way of the future....[br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 14:54Kate £825 plus £130 HFEA fee hope that helps


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Kate

Sorry i dont know the answer to your question why dont you give them a call their a nice friendly clinic 

Kate-Turkish delight yuk!!! tried it as a kid reminded me of eating flowers yukk!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

blimey girls   you lot are always the same. 

beaker sorry to hear bout lining being too thick but im sure by weds youll be fine, couple of days of splodging will make all the difference.

hi sarah welcome to the thread.

Kt, i put on a few pounds on my last cycle which i didnt lose then i reckon about half a stone on this cycle. i just hope this one works or ill end up a right   if i have to go again.

nibbles, are you around  how did you go today. i looked out for you in recovery but couldnt hear anyone saying funny things  

my ec went well. i got 17 eggs. only 11 mature enuf for icsi but they said they do continue to develop so maybe will be more by the time they inject this afternoon. 
i am a bit sore now definitely worse than last time. and i had a funny fainting turn after the anaesthetic. v unlike me last time i was fine. anyway just hoping they fertilise ok. last time 9 out of 10 fertilised so im hoping this time will be simialr.

hi to everyone else, wildcat, bendy cheesy, sho and anyone else ive missed hope your all ok. 

Lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-   well done thats excellent, now sit back and try to relax until you get your call tomorrow


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi ladies

When I left there were 10 pages on this thread and now there's 1 million, yes 1 million!!! Stop Talking long enough for me to catch up please....

I've been cleaning up and sorting out all afternoon, and thought I may as well get all my stuff together ready for Mr R, I know its in November but hey. Anyway, I stumbled on all the pictures of my last embryos and felt really sad  

What could have been eh....

Welcome Sarah x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-ahh sorry honey   i still have a scan pic of my last ectopic and sometimes get it out and look at it and wonder what if!!!

We will all be mums someday we just have to work that little extra to get our dream


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done Luc, thats brilliant, I am obviously an under developer  

Loadsa luck for the call tomorrow    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks emma,

em and sho, sorry girls your feeling sad   bout your pics, sending you both a   one each   and like em said you will both be mummies, hopefull v soon  . hopefully by the next meet we will have   in our tummies. 

cheesyb thanks hun, how many did you get? its definitely quality and not quantity though. you are living proof  

Lucy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow Lucy 17 eggs well done honey, I will keep everything crossed for you, let us know how you get on with fertilisation tomorrow.

Ktx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Beaker - don't worry hun, you only just got AF so you need a couple of days to get rid of it all - your scan on weds will be much better I'm sure, I got my AF just 2 days before my scan and in that time I got mine down to 2.5mm so give the old witch time to work her magic. This could be your last one for a long time!

Luc - great news on the eggs - let's hope they all suck up those spermies and make lots of embies for you. Will you freeze some?  Put your feet up and let DH do all the work for a few days, eat chocolate and enjoy. Keep us posted.

Emma - do you often eat flowers??!!      

Enough of the rain now - the garden has been thoroughly watered - bring back the sun!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah all the time wildcat


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Flowers[br]Posted on: 26/06/06, 16:07Doh - Turkish Delight tastes of flowers --- god what am I like and its only Monday


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Goodnight ladies

off for a chill evening infront of the box, sod the dusting  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

caramac is a very underestimated chocolate. most satisfying. I might go and get miyself one.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Anyone would think this is a choc o holic site!!! LOL


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-   I agree, who started this off anyway


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - you make me laugh!!!     

We are all allowed to eat choccie right now - as much as we can stand - it's our reward for all the **** we have to put up with, and our DP/DH/DF are not allowed to complain!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Here here !!!! Wildcat i agree   sod 'em thats what i say!!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

yummmy I love choccy


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Green and Blacks butterscotch is my downfall at the moment. And I'm supposed to be trying to lose some weight!

Sarah


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Evening ladies - All this choccy talk 
*Beaker * - sorry to hear about your scan - I'm sure Weds will be better 
*Lucy * - Well done on your e/c 17 that's great. Are you having ivf or icis? 
 Sarah
Got lost on the way today, I stopped in a garden centre car park and had a 
Just got by with 4.5 lining today, so start stimming tomorrow. 
*Wildcat & Emma* -I have 4 powders to mix, is that what you have? Any symptoms?
Alisha x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Back from EC. 8 eggs, only 4 suitable for ICSI. Am so disappointed and even more convinced it won't work this time. I knew it from the very beginning, had a gut feel.....................


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Nibbles -  sorry you're feeling sad and you must feel dissapointed. I don't know much but it only takes a one   
Good luck for tomorrow   
Alisha x


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

nibbles hun, im so sorry, 

It really doesnt mean it wont work. really. cheesy didnt get many eggs and got a bfp. ive read of girls with only 1 egg who got a bfp. it really is quality that matters. last cycle i got 12 and didnt end up with a bfp from that or the following frozen cycle. i totally understand you feeling disapointed and   . but hun i promise it doesnt mean it wont work. 

sending you a   and lots of         and   

how are you feeling physically? is dh looking after you? how many eggs did they expect you to get?

Lucy


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm new at this but it sounds like you need lots of TLC and chocolate tonight and tomorrow you might just hear that its worked with all 4? Keeping fingers and toes crossed for you

Sarah xx


----------



## KEB (Feb 27, 2006)

Dear Kate

Thanks for the info! Good luck with your treatment.

Good luck to all you other Woking ladies too!

Kate xx


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh my goodness - you are a gobby lot!! I havent logged on for a few days and you are all in a brand spanking new location already!  

Coupla questions:
1.  Why am I going to see Mr Curtis when you lot appear to be under (scuse the pun!) Mr Riddle?

2. Hubbys accupuncturist has referred him for another SA to see how the treatment is coming along but the private SA is £85 (been seeing her for 4 months ish and taking muchas pills and potions)! Is it worth it d'ya think? If its good - we may put off ICSI til after xmas and give ourselves even longer for it to happen naturally, if its bad - it may knock him back again and I hate seeing him so depressed  .

MrsG xx


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

If its good at least you'll know that all the pills and potions are working. If there's no change he may choose not to take them any more. That gives him an element of control back maybe and they generally appreciate that. Is he managing to do all the other things that are supposed to help? 

Sarah x


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep - he stopped drinking a while ago which has been sooo hard as our social life revolves around our rugby club....not the most sober of places! He's never smoked and is very fit, switched to "flag pants" and showers a year ago . We went "organic" a few months back which tied in with start of accupuncture etc.  Hasnt given up caffine completely but doesnt drink much of it anyway.  Poor thing has no fun vices in life these days.  Oooh and I pile seeds and nuts onto all his dinners these days too!! 

He seems really keen to go for another test so maybe he can sense that things have changed.  I know of another couple who were in the same boat as us re morphology and after some lifestyle changes and the needles - they are expecting a   in September without intervention!! x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies.........

I cant not believe how much you Ladies chat!  How do you have time when you are working?   Crazy!!

Nibbles- sorry that you are feeling sad- but you have four  little ones and it it only takes one.  Lots of positive thoughts coming your way.  Hope you are feeling brighter soon. 

Alisha- good luck for stims tomorrow   

Feeling so tired so will write again tomorrow, sorry post so short!

Take care guys....

Bendybird.xxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Natter natter, only been away a few hours and 2 more pages! I wonder if all the other threads move as fast as this one!

Nibbles, sorry you are feeling down after your day at the clinic, but as everyone else has said it only takes one - are you going to have one or two put back in? I'm sure ai saw a post the other day from a lady who only got 2 and put one in and got a   so don't give up on these little embies!

Alish - 4 powders? wow, is that Menpopur - each one in a little bottle? I have 3 of those to mix but it's just one drug. I might be confusing this here but it sounds like you have 4 different types! I think I might just need a lie down.

MrsG - a couple of us go to see an acupuncturist in Woking, I can post the details if you want. One of the ladies who is now PG on here is one of the practitioners there (although she is now on maternity!).  Good luck with your stimming tomorrow.

I'm off to London tomorrow and won't have a net connection all day, so please don't   or I won't get to bed before 2am!

Have a great day all.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ladies

Bendy-Sorry i missed you honey   hope your ok cant wait to meet you on thursday little sis  

Nibbles-Dont go getting all upset we will cheer you up on thursday dont you worry   Cheesy only got 6 eggs and only 4 of those were any good and had 2 put back and the two other ones werent good enough to freeze, so try to keep   until you get to testing day OK!!!   

Alisha-You soung like you on a higher dose than most of us i know a few of us are on 3 amps, and listen you still are withing there range so dont you worry either until testing day OK!!!   

Lucy-How are you feeling honey  

Mrsg-Not sure why your under mr c i went to see mr r as a private gynae patient so thats my excue AND I LOVE MR R dont i girls    


Hi to wildcat and anyone else i have missed

take care
Emmaxx

ps Getting lots of twinges in the old ovary area...so far so good


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning ladies 
Thanks for the   
I'm probably on a higher dose as I'm a bit older than you lovely ladies! - 4 amps of menopur.  
Emma and Wildcat are you drinking 3 litres of water now? The nurse didn't mention it to me yesterday?
I think I might try as I seem to be on a higher dose.Hope the stimming is going OK.
Alisha x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Just a quickie on later for personals

Nibbles - Dont PANIC I was very disappointed only got 6 eggs, 4 suitable for ICSI and 2 fertilised; one 4 cell and one 5 cells day 2 which apparently is very good    and I am 11 weeks pregnant   

I wanted some for the freezer but was swiftly reminded by my partner that
1. FET you can loose some through the de-frosting process
2. The whole objective was to get two goodies which we did

It really is not the number but the quality, I would rather have a super strong one that lots of maybe not so strong ones

I do 110% understand how you feel, because I did and read all these ladies getting loads of eggs and I had just turned 33 years of age and got 6, so I am living proof it can happen

Hang in there    

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Well I am officially on the 2WW!!
Here is my story about yesterday. I went to see my accupucturist at 12.00 and left her feeling ever so positive. We get to the Nuffield and I am in the treatment room with the sheet over me, sitting on the bed thing ready for the transfer. Mr Riddle and the embrologist come in. They are really pleased with my little embies as I had 6 really good ones which was really great to hear.  We had always planned to have 2 put back, but at this 11th hour, Mr R tries to talk us into changing our minds and only having one. We didn't know what to do, as hadn't really considered only having one and how could we make a snap decision in 2 minutes. So I got dressed again, and DH and I went to a room to talk it over. It was really a no win decision. If we changed our plan and only had one put back, if it didn't take we would be forever kicking ourselves that we didn't stick to our guns and have 2 put back. However if we had 2 transfered and something went wrong (concern over one of the embies splitting and making triplets) then we would be forever kicking ourselves for not listening to advice and only going with 1. After weighing up all the options, we decided to stick with our original plan and have had 2 embies transferred. I just pray that we have made the right decision. It was amazing seeing them on the screen before they were transferred. I went back to accupuncture and got back to the positive place I was in before this confusion. I am under Mr C but he is away which is why Mr R was doing the collection & transfer. I wonder if Mr C had been there whether he would have put on the pressure to change from 2 to only 1? We also had the choice to store the remaining embies, so have 4 snow babies in the frezer for the future. 

We have named our 2 embies Buffy and Angel, and DH makes my heart melt when he talks to them in my tummy. 

My plan for the rest of the week is to take it easy and I am really looking forward to seeing many of you on Thursday.

Lucy / Nibles - I went into the clinic yesterday at 12.40 ish and there was a lady in pink trousers just leaving. I am pretty sure she had just had E/C because of the delicate walk (as if she was a bit sore down there!!). I wondered if it could have been either of you? I really hope that the embrologist phones you both with good news today, and wish you luck for transfer tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well today. 

I am back to bed now for a bit of daytime tv, but will pop on again later to see how you are all doing. 

Cheesy - any advise on do's and don'ts over the next couple of weeks?

Jules xx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I feel a bit brighter today. All 4 have fertilised!!! I am so hugely relieved. ET tomorrow morning.....


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done Nibbles, all 4 great, better than I did  

Jules - welcome to the 2 ww  , sorry  , well I had ET on a Friday and went back to work on the mOnday and worked throughout the whole 2 ww although I spend most of it on here   Personally I need to occupie my brain as much as possible as it was doing complete overtime

Not really alot I can add honey, just get through it as safe and sane as you personally can. Wishing you loadsa luck        

Hello to all you other super ladies  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi guys, 

alisha i was on four powders too. i think its the highest dose they give. last icsi they started me off on 2 powders but i didnt respond that well. so this time they increased it. 

mrsg, i am under mr c but i thnk your right all more of the girls are under mr r. i think mr c is great too though.

nibbles, so glad they have all fertilised hun  yippee. what time are you tommorrow?

jules, you poor thing   mr r. i am not sure mr c would ahve done that i dont think he feels as strongly about it as mr r. do you know when mr c is back im really hoping he will be there to do my transfer on weds. the lady in pink wasnt me. anyway sending you lots of                fr the 2ww. 

the clinic called this morning and said they injected 14 eggs and 9 have fertilised.   so i have got exactly the same number of embies as last time even though they collected 5 more eggs this time. i not sure this higher dose of menopur was worth it as i have ended up with the same amount of embies, but this time i am in agony and can hardly walk. my stomach is blown up like a beach balloon. last time i was a bit sore but not at all like this. anyway the only thing that matters is the bfp at the end so am just hoping for that.

take care girls. 

Lucy


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Lucy, wow 9 that's great! I was told that my transfer will be done by Mr C as Mr R will be downstairs doing ECs all morning. My appt is 8.45, when is yours?

Jules that was probably me you saw...I was wearing pink trousers and felt like someone had kicked me in the stomach (still do)


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Luc, well done girl, fab news 9    


I was under Riddle but Curtis did my transfer, lovely man  

love ot all 
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Jules Glad it all went relatively smoothly! It made me very emotional reading your mail-take it easy now   
Hi Nibbles that's great news, really pleased for you!   
Lucy that's fab news - 9 wow! You sound very sore now, take it very easy now and have lots of water  
Were you drinking 3 litres of water?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

cheesy, thanks

nibbles im at 8.15 but ive got to have acupuncture before so another day if getting up at 5.00 am  . i hate getting up early.

yeah am glad its mr c.

were you as sore last time? who did your ec last time. mr c did mine and im wondering if im more sore cos i had more eggs or whether it was the difference in the way mr c and mr r do it. when are you back to work ?

alisha i was drinking 2-3 i thnk and the milk but towards the end near ec i felt so sick i had real trouble with the milk.

Lucy

[br]Posted on: 27/06/06, 09:45btw just wanted to say im only happy its mr c on weds cos i know him. i hate et and can prepare better when i know whats coming. i have nothing against mr r yesterday when we met he seemed lovely. can see ahy em  him.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Lucy, I was much more sore last time, but then I was bordering on OHSS so probably had something to do with it. This time round has been much easier - still feel like I've been kicked in the stomach though! But I'm not at all bloated, which I was last time.
Are you taking paracetamol?


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

had some in recovery. then a couple last night. not sure they make a difference. what bout you? how many eggs did you get last time?


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

forgot to say - i am going back to work on Monday, so nice to have a whole week off! Although my house is full of builders at the moment, and I'm waiting for the insurance inspector to come and have a look at the water damage (from the ensuite). Fingers crossed our insurance will cover it![br]

Posted on: 27/06/06, 10:12I'm taking them as often as I'm allowed, every 4-6 hours!!!

I got 8 eggs last time, 6 suitable for ICSI, 5 fertilised (2 back 3 for the freezer). So not a huge difference but I got disappointed as the situation looked much better on paper last Friday what with 7 really big follies so I guess I expected more.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

you poor thing having the builder in i hate it when people invade my house. good luck with the insurance. 

have you still got the ones in the freezer from last time?


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

yep - hoping to add some to the collection tomorrow


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

did mr r suggest you go for another fresh without using your frozen or was it your idea. mr c never mentioned doing that. what are the benefits of doing it that way?

Lucy


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Mr R felt that 3 wasn't quite enough for FET; too high a risk of them all dying at thawing especially since we had already used the best 2 of the bunch. But at the end of the day it was my decision, and DH and I agreed that it would be better to do a fresh cycle to give ourselves the best possible chance.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

where's chatterbox Emma today


----------



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi Lucy,
Hope you don't mind me popping in to ask a question!
I have had 2 failed cycles at Woking and am going for 3rd time lucky in a couple of weeks.I had shivering around day 10 post ET both times and had immune tests done.It showed high ANA's and borderline NK cells but I went a week ago to Mr ******* and he said I had tests done at wrong place and that they weren't reliable 
I should get new tests back today but he said in light of my history/symptoms I should go on Prednisilone this time around regardless of results from 2 days prior to ET.
I was wondering if you are taking this or is it cos your activated cells are normal you don't need to?The whole immune thing is doing my head in!!
Wishing you and everyone else who is having tx lots of luck   

Chris


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi chris, 

i know what you mean, the whole nk thing has made me   . i had tests done with mr ******* too. the high count i have would according to me ******* cause m/c whereas the high level of activation causes implantation failure. i have never had a bfp so didnt go to him cos i was worried bout miscarrige but cos i was worried that we had great embies but no bfp. mr ******* suggested i take steroid and heparin so if i do get a bfp i dont m/c. when i spoke with mr c about it he basically said he doesnt believe in nk cells casuing a problem in pg as there is not any conclusive evidence to support it. he said as i have only had one fresh cycle so its probaly just down to being unlucky. he said there are people with immune probs who do need steroids but given that they do have side effects etc he doesnt think i should take them when he believs i dont need them as he thinks a high nk count menas nothing in terms of succesful pregnancy. mr c said if this cycle doesnt work he will do reputable immune tests for me.

i decided to go with what mr c said but to be honest i think the whole thing  is a minefield. did mr ******* say how wokign had done the tests wrong?

Lucy


----------



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for reply Lucy.It wasn't Woking that ran tests but a doc in Petersham cos I felt I really needed to be tested and Mr C didn't seem too helpful as he, as you say isn't convinced by nk cells as there is no conclusive evidence.
If I didn't get the shivering then I'm not sure I would give immune stuff much attention.Mr C thinks the shivering is caused by a drop in hormones so will be on oestrogen patches and progesterone injections too....we are covering all bases!!
It's so hard to know what to do for the best.Taking steroids is worrying and who knows if they help but we are running out of time so throwing everything at this next cycle.
Thanks for explaining what you know.Hopefully when I get my results faxed thru today, I will understand what I am looking at  
Best of luck with your cycle

Chris


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi chris,

i can see why you feel you want to cover all bases. i have the same attitude. my view on nk cells is they just dont know how or wehther they do have an affect. i certainly will try steroids if i get to the stage where i have had 3 icsi and still no bfp. i think the whole ivf thiung is a gamble and will try anything i can to see if it works. really good luck. feel free to stay and chat on this thread its nice to have people to chat to at the same clinic. te girls on here are great.

take care lucy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Will you all stop chatting so much!!

Congratulations to Nibbles (see not so bad after all), Luc and Jules well done ladies im very proud of you!!!

Cheesy-Im here honey been out this morning but back in the office now 

Hi to Hobiegirl welcome to the thread!!

Alisha-Stimms is fine now thanks honey   lots of twinges yesterday and when i got up this morning mainly on left nothing now though 

Take Care
Emmaxx


----------



## MrsG95 (Oct 25, 2005)

WILDCAT 

Would be great if you could let me know the details of the local Woking accupuncturist at some point - I'm not booked in til 13th Sep so plenty of time hon. Do you think its ok to go to more than one accupuncturist at a time though as will be seeing my own practitionner up until then? Thinking of changing mine anyway as he's just a baby and the lady my husband sees much more experienced and knowing so may trek up to Canary Wharf to give her a go.

Ta very muchly!

MrsG x

_I'm off today so must log off and tackle some housework now - will check in later _


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mrsg- i see the same acup as wildcat too i will pm you the number etc


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

off to 1st midwife appt tomorrow so excited   and 14 days till 12 weeks scan of which I will actually be 13 weeks and 4 days please god    

think it will make things more real for me now although difficult with bump growing not too  

      

Emma, nice to see you back to work    

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Mrs G, I personally wouldnt worry about having another Sperm test for hubby as Woking will insist on you having theres anyway and its £130, as they said the other clinics/normal hospitals dont really know what you check as we were told my hubby had a really low count, but when Woking tested he hasnt at all his count it really high but the sperm are stupid, they dont know what to do and therefore dont go to the right place and just stick together which is why we are having ICSI, so probably best to wait until you see woking and get the advice direct from them.

Well done guys on egg collection yesterday, fingers crossed they all continue to divide as they should and egg transfer goes well tomorrow.

Have a good day all speak laters

ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mrsg - kate is right dont waste your time or money on sperm tests, woking does them thoroughly were other places just do the count..


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Thanks so much for all your good wishes.

*Nibbles * - I was nice to see you in passing yesterday. It just reminds me how intertwined all our paths are!! Hope you not feeling quite so sore today, and make sure you are getting lots of TLC. Fingers crossed for you.
*Luc* - Wow it is an early start for you tomorrow. Fingers crossed for you too.
*Cheesy * - Good luck for your mid wife appointment tomorrow. Let us know what she says now you are our font of all knowledge on the other side (Hmm you know I mean BFP but this last sentence makes it sound like I am reaching out to you beyond this life!!)
*Emma* - Glad the stimming is getting easier and not so many twinges today. What date are you in for E/C again. I loose track.
*Beaker * - Good luck for you scan tomorrow.
*Alisha* - I think you start stimming today - I hope all goes well mixing all those powders
*Wildcat* - Hope you aren't working too hard in London. 

 to all you other lovely ladies too.

Anyway - just popped down to make some lunch. Leftover pasta from last night. I am then heading back up to my little nest. I have made up the sofa bed in front of the telly so spending a decadent day under the duvet!!!

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Good girl get plenty of rest!!!  

My e/c depending how my scan go will be next weds


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Jules good stuff enjoy the duvet and hope todays day time telly isnt too boring you are not missing anything as the weather is a nothing type day today.

Lets hope these next two weeks fly by for you whens your testing date the 11th July?


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

You girls - I've only been away from the PC for a few days and there's 18 new pages of posts -  

Emma - just wanted to ask how your appointment was on Saturday?

Luc - no, I was lucky enough to avoid hospital but I post on an OHSS thread with some ladies on the FET board who ended up in hospital... I didn't mean to sound all   last week about it - just got worried you might have been serious about not letting on about symptoms... 

Baby dust to all of you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Where is everyone its quite on here today?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

im here !!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

cecile, no probs, im actually far too much of a wimp not to let on if i had have any sypmtoms. you have nothing to worry bout there. in fact i do have a really swollen stomach that im a bit alarmed about. yesterday i was in a lot of pain after ec. today it isnt so bad, but still a bit sore, but im sure i never had this balloon like stomach last time. i look five months pg and its rock hard. ive got no other sypmtoms of ohss and my feeling sick disaperaed with my eggs. so im finding the balloon stomach a bit strange. any ideas? i remember them saying something about possible accidental bowel damage from the needle at ec in my implications meeting many months ago and am wondering could it be that. i have acupuncture tommorrow morn b4 and after ec and am worried when they put the needles in my stomach it will pop. . 

any ideas advice would be welcome. 

Thanks Lucy


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Very Strange Lucy, I hope everything goes all ok at acup and ET, fingers are crossed for you, sorry I have no answers as only due to start DR on Friday

Good Luck Hun

Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cecilie-The appt went fine thanks going back tomorrow evening   but i always get that dragging feeling tooooo much   she said i was responding well, looks like she uses the same protocal as my acup so thats good  how is life on maternity leave bets its bliss  

Lucy-Good luck tomorrow honey


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies,

You have been busy nattering again today!

Glad that everyone is having good news at the moment and that all treatments are working out just as they should!!  

Emma i cant believe your EC will be next week   Time is just flying by!  Soon you'll be on the 2ww then a mummy     

Cheesy you must be so excited to have gotten to this point in your pregnancy.  Once you have had your scan I'm sure you you'll relax much more and then begin to buy baby things!  How real will that feel!!  Are you showing at all yet?  I know its early but some ladies show only after a few weeks.  How wonderful to have a big bump soon  

Nibbles I'm so pleased that all four embies made it    Good luck for tomorrow!

KTx do  you start on Friday? I know its fairly soon but cant remember the exact date!  Hasn't time just flown for us....not so long ago i couldn't wait to be a few weeks away from my appiointment and all of  a sudden TX is beginning!!  Lets hopw we all get BFP's!!!!

Luc, good luck for tomorrow, get a a good nights sleep for  that horrible early start tomorrow!  Let us know how you get on!

Beaker, good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Hi to all the other Woking ladies   

Off to check on dinner.xx

Bendy.x

p.s.....not long till thursday!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Girls!

Sorry I've only just popped on - been stuck in a meeting aaaaallllllll day 
AF is having a good old clear out  - clots and all - yuck (sorry  ) so hopefully I can get some better news tomorrow.

Sorry I've not had time to read all todays posts yet - MUST DO BETTER (<-- note to self)

 and  to you all

Deb


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Good luck for tomoorw Beaker !!

Bendy.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-How are you honey!!! hope your ok not long for you either  , have my scan tomorrow at 11.40 and the twinges are getting stronger but mainly on the left as lost right tube but ovary still there but some reason not as strong (sorry im jibbering)   

Beaker-Good luck for your scan what time is yours im at 11.40


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

em good luck tommorw hun. i could only feel my left ovary too, but had just as many follicles on the right. 

beaker good luck at your scan

bendy hi 

Lucy


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Good luck for scan tomorrow,will they tell you how many you have follies you have coming along?  Twinges sound good!  

Not long, only 11 days....not including today  untill i strat jabs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Emma - I'm in at 3pm.
Apparently they normally don't scan this late but I begged! 

If it doesn't go well tomorrow then I'm back on friday which I don't want to do as I'm supposed to be going to a wedding in Bath.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Lucy

Bendy-Yes i will find out how many and how big then another scan friday and monday then please god if all ok e/c weds  i keep thinking what if i ovulate as sometimes i ovulate early 

Beaker-All will be well, you have bleed for the U.K by the sounds of it  

Cant wait till thurs[br]Posted on: 27/06/06, 18:27Off to do my jabs brb


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Actually, i keep thinking about ovulating too early as i have heard of this.  Have also seen it on test tube babies LOL  Im sure it wont happen, they give you lots of scans to make sure they catch the right time

Hope the jab goes ok tonight!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh bendy dont tell me that im pooing myself now   

Off to make dinner now im starving!!

Ps 11 days will fly by...you should do yourself a ticker  

Take care
Emmaxx
ps, imogen and Nikki have been done AGAIN for discussing nominations


----------



## Cecilie (Jul 27, 2005)

Luc - I suspect your swollen tummy is just due to the egg collection if you have no other symptoms, but you should mention it at the clinic tomorrow anyway. I do usually use an abdominal point in the treatment immediately before ET, but wouldn't if it was very swollen or tender - so mention it to your acu as well. Good luck - all fingers crossed!! 

Emma and Beaker - good luck with your scans tomorrow

Baby dust to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Cecilie


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello

I feel I have been reading since I was 5 years old!!! I've finally caught up.

A lot of you have been talking about the soreness and bloating following collection. I think its normal really. in a normal month I get a slight twinge usually on my left side at the time of ovulation followed by a cramp when I have, so sensitivity is normal for me. On my first cycle I could barely move I was in so much pain and that was before collection. I ended up with 18 eggs from about 20 follicles. (and for those of you worried about the number of eggs you get, having a lot of eggs didn't get me pregnant, a smaller number is probably better for you) If you imagine, each follicle is about 20mm, which is obviously about 2cm, you know, your ovaries are being put through a lot. So I'd be more worried if you didn't feel any sensitivity.

After collection I was terribly sore. Really tender. I can't remember if my tummy was bloated, but the soreness down there made transfer really tricky. On my frozen cycle it was pain free and on my last one, which only produced 7 eggs, i mafe myself just deal with the pain, its important to have  a smooth transfer.

The good thing is that the soreness passes. Bloatedness is mainly to do with progesterone, and you're probably taking loads of it, so don't worry too much unless you begin to feel ill, especially if you've got a lot of eggs. YOU'LL BE FINE!!!!

All that talk of chocolate has been hell for me. I put on a stone since last April, mainly due to a bereavement and not wanting to move while I was going through the IVF. Anyway I've lost 8 pounds...COME ON!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Have a god evening.... talk tomorrow!

Dont chat too much!

Bendybirdy!
[br]Posted on: 27/06/06, 21:07Ok one more question..tomorrow at my imlpications i get the drugs. i do dont i ?....anyways do i have to pay there and then as if i do i will transfer some money into my account ready to pay!

thanks,

Bb.x


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

How fantastic to have somewhere to check out the details I would never think to ask about - like paying for drugs and so on. Thanks bendybird!

I had chat with HR today about leave arrangements for appointments and 2WW. Head of HR was as (un)helpful as ever telling me that none of it would count as sick leave and my department would have to say whether they could release me for unpaid leave. I've been very lucky to have a supportive department, the girlys all know whats going on and they were really flexible about days off for IUI. 
I think I'd rather have leave for a 2WW and since I wouldn't be sick for it I'd take it as unpaid.
How has everyone else managed it?

Sarah


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Bendy you get a bill in the post later (if you have your credit card details on file)

What time you there hun? I'm there at 3pm


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

A whole day away and 6 pages of chatter! Where do I start with replies 

Jules - Congratulations on your ET, it's a tough choice that one or two embies, Mr R has pushed for 1 with us too, and I'm struggling with morals v's desire to be a mummy, so well done for getting through that!

Nibbles - All 4       you are in at 8.45am - I'm trying to see when everyone is there tomorrow as it seems a lot of us girls are heading out that way! (including me!)

Luc - you too for ET - wow busy day al the clinic...

So far - Luc at 8.15am, Nibbles at 8.45am, me at 10.20am,  Emma at 11.40am, Beaker at 3pm

Cheesy - have fun at the midwife appt let us know what she says.

Emma/Bendy - I don't think you can ovulate too early as that is what the continued use of Buserelin is for while on Menopur - I asked the nurse the other day why we had to keep taking the d/r drug if we were now stimming! She said it stops you from ovulating - until you take the Pregnyl which makes that happen.

Good luck everyone for tomorrow     Maybe some of our paths will cross.


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Morning ladies 
Busy day at woking today
*Nibbles & Lucy* lots of luck and   vibes for you on e/t today
*Beaker * Hope the scan goes good and lining nice and thin 
*Wildcat & Emma * hope that them follies are doing their thing 
*Jules * hope you're taking it nice and easy with daytime TV 
*Bendy * Good luck with you're implications app  you'll l get the Buserilin/needles and swabs today and bill (paid) in the post if you have set it up with them 
*Ktx * Friday is zooming towards us and you'll be Dreggin in no time 
*Cheesyb * let us know how the scan goes today with baby cheesy 
Hello to all you other lovely ladies 

My 1st stim jab went ok if a little stingy, how long till you ladies starting getting twinges from your ovaries?
Alisha x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Morning all. Good luck for today to all those that are visiting woking 

Dh pointed out yesterday that my stomach is bruised. My wobbly bits managed to cover the bruises so I hadn't noticed them  Its only the last couple of days worth. How am I going to do more injections now Will ask the nurse later but wondered how everone else is getting on.

I'm such a delicate flower - always covered in bruises anyway


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Beaker
I keep alternating on my belly from one side to the other, I also bruise really easily, going to have to try the thigh next (as belly looking bruised and pock marked!) although not looking forward to that


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning girlies  

well midwife today at 3pm and apparently wont be scanned as its the first appt, just the usual medical history stuff but got my 12 week scan on the 11th when I will actually be nearly 14 weeks. Yes Bendy, I am showing already, in size 16 trousers now and was a 12   Before I looked plump but no people say I look preggers   which obviously I am pleased about. I put a stone on with the treatment and have only put 1lb on since finding out I am pregnant, so not too bad for 11 weeks I suppose  

Emma & Beaker - loadsa luck for the scans today    

Alisha, I tried the thigh once and bruised more than ever, very weird, but didnt bruise on the belly at all, are you putting it in horizontally and slowly?

Nibbles & Luc, loadsa luck for E/T today, amazing to see them on the screen, you'll laugh at the serving hatch as well in room with the embro bods behind it  

Wildcat - hope those follies are coming along nicely for you, when's your stimmer scan?

Ktx - not long babe, then it fly's by, oh, except the 2ww, sorry  

Jules - hows the nerves honey, how you feeling    

Bendy - good luck with the implications meeting, you'll really feel your on the ride  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am getting more and more nervous by the day here !!!! Rachel told me to inject at an angle so it goes in more smoothly and only just goes under the skin, have you all be told something different?? as you mention horizontal

I think I am just working myself up about it, I am sure I will be fine when I start to do it ---POSITIVE THOUGHTS SEE!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Ktx, seems everyone is told slightly different by each nurse, for example, one nurse told me skimmed milk was ok cause the only difference is the fat content taken out and the other said, no it must be full fat or semi skimmed at least  

I was personally told below the belly button and inject horizontally, probably doesnt make too much difference to be honest, I was just speaking from a pain perspective.

Dont worry babe  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I was told either 90 or 45 degrees.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Beaker-Good luck for today  

Wildcat-your probably being scanned now hopefully those follies are growing nicely  

Cheesy-Good luck with the midwife today  

Alisha-Yeah the stimms does sting more, but you will get used to it i promise honey  

Kate-I Just injected how the needle went in no particular angle, had only 1 bruise but that was day 2 of d/r so dont worry  

Hi to everyone else, nibbles and jules hope your resting, 
Lucy-How are you honey  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

you chatter boxes! Good thing I'm off work this week, have lots of time to catch up  

Well 2 perfect looking 4-cell embryos are now on board. Mr C was nice but I prefer Mr R. I have been banned from riding and mucking out which DH was incredibly pleased with (I think he would prefer it if I was just lying on the couch with my feet up for the next two weeks  ). The other 2 embies are only at 2-cell stage so we'll have to wait and see if they can be frozen.

ET wasn't at all as emotional this time round but I'm obviously extremely pleased to have reached this stage. As far as I'm concerned I'm pregnant until proven otherwise  

Love to everyone - are we still on for tomorrow?

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow Nibbles how did you manage to get away with 2 Embies, Mr R and Rachel really pushed us to sign for only 1.

Well done girl, here is to a quick 2WW and a BFP!!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Nibbles.

Deffinately still on for tomorrow! its the only thing keeping me going at the mo


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

great stuff Nibbles, loadsa luck for the 2ww        

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

just quickly popping on to add my two pence worth 

The one embie/two embie thing is quite interesting. It seems Mr R is really pushing for SET (Single Embryo Transfer) whereas Mr C is much more laid back about the decision. I am under Mr C so putting two back was an easy conversation for us.

Jules - I think what happened to you at your transfer was awful. there's no way you should have been asked to revise your decision at that point - it only made a potentially stressful day a bit harder and if I were you I would be making a complaint.

I have no problem with Mr R championing SET, and I have no problem with the fact that both consultants have different opinions, but if they are sharing patients at procedures, they should not be asking you to rethink once you have made that decision with your *own * consultant.

Bloomin' heck, these cyclogest really give me serious PMT


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Ktx, I've always been signed up for 2 embies... we have been informed of all the risks involved but at the end of the day it's our decision. I don't feel Mr R has pushed us in any direction, well, he did seem to think that 2 was better than 1 at least during the conversation I had with him in March when I wanted his view on the topic. 
But I think it's very individual, probably has do to with age and what's causing the IF etc. 
Funnily enough I talked to Rachel (at least I think it was her, my memory is a little hazy ) about this after EC and she said it's certainly not the clinic's new policy to just put back the one embryo BUT that you have to be realistic about the risks involved with twin/triplet pregnancy. It's wonderful to have twins but also a lot more work, more expensive and if there's something wrong with one or both of them.... 
Anyway, we've decided to brave it as last time only one attached itself so.... 

I'm going to chill on the sofa now and think VERY STICKY THOUGHTS 

[br]Posted on: 28/06/06, 11:00Hope, you must be due to test anytime now?!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What a mind field I was adamant I wanted 2 but Hubby put his foot down after speaking to Mr R and Rachel and we signed to say only 1  , I think he is concerned about my health more than anything and is really scared with 2 that something might happen to me, as my mum had a realy bad time during labour, I did sign for two though on the understanding that if we need to try for a second time we have 2 that time, god the things we go through....


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

hi Nibbles - bed rest for at least three days for you I think!     

I thought about testing this morning, but I am too scared   

KTx - it's such a hard decision isn't it? We really just went with what Mr R was recommending - you just put your trust in them, don't you?

Debs
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Debs I would wait until Friday before you test, I know alot of people have tested early but I the same as you would be too nervous, how many embies did you have transfered?

    for BFP on Friday, let Friday be a good day, your test date, my start DRegging and my mates EC Date.......


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Two little snowbabies transferred  

I really hope Friday is a good day too     Good luck for your d-regging


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls,

nibbles glad to hear it went well today. i also have two 4 cell embies on board. of our nine only 1 other has grown to 4 cell so we have only 1 frostie. how about you did your others carrying on growing?

lucy


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning girls,

Well another day resting for me. I have been feeling a bit tight chested for a couple of days. I am asthmatic but I am not really weezing, but my chest is tight if I take a deep breath. I phoned the clinic just to be on the safe side, and they said so long as no other symptoms not to worry. Keep taking my inhalers and call them back if it doesn't get any better. I just got a bit of fresh air so lets see if that helps.

*Hope*- Fingers crossed for testing on Friday. Hope that it is a BFP. 
*Alisha * - how are you finding Stimming. I hope there are no side effects.
*Emma/Wildcat & Beaker * - I hope all your scans go well today, and show that everything is on track.
*Nibbles & Luc * - Welcome to the 2WW. I hope that you are feeling positive - sticky thoughts. A friend of mine just sent over a treacle sponge for me - their way of saying that they are thinking "sticky thoughts" how sweet!!
*Bendy* - Good luck for implications
*Cheesy* - Good luck for the midwife this afternoon!
*KT * - Good luck for Friday it isn't far away now.
Hello to anyone I have missed too.

I am looking forward to tomorrow. Did we decide if we are bringing our other halves or keep it as a girls night out?

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just a quick post had my scan had 8 follies on the left and 11 on the right smaller ones on the right all from 8-13mm so happy, they did a blood test as they said i am responding too well   so they will ring me later to tell me whether to drop down to 1/2 powders. The good thing too is my womb lining is 7.6mm and i have always had probs with my lining hence m/c so maybe the baby aspirin worked and the acup is having a good effect

Hope-keeping everything crossed..do a test NOW!!! please i cant wait anymore    

Nibbles,jules  hope your resting well  


Hi to Lucy,kate

Cheesy- having to go out now wont be back on till later good luck with the midwife   

Wildcat-how did your scan go??


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

At the moment I think we are just girlies.... Unless anyone wants to bring dhs?



Beaker said:


> Cafe Rouge at 7.45 on Thursday for the following people;
> 
> Beaker (aka Debs)
> HopeSpringsEternal (aka Debs)
> ...


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

thats brilliant emma. im really pleaased for you hun. welldone


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma, you've done really well, excellent news    

Ladies off soon to the midwife

have a nice evening all and speak tomorrow  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well done Emma!!

Bendy.xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Well done Emma how exciting....


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Implications went well. I get the drugs from the clinic.  Thought i might as well!

Only 10 days to go


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Bendy get a Ticker, so we all know whatcha up ta.... if you click on mine it tells you how to do it


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done Bendy, your on the road


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Emma - well done on your scan! Mine also went well, but I didn't have a blood test - I wonder why??  I had 5 follies on the left and 7 on the right. the left ones are between 12 and 14mm and the right ones are between 8 and 15mm! My lining is 8.5mm. I guess that they are happy with this as I've not been given any further tests and told to come back on Friday to the next round of scanning as planned.  I can still feel the twinges though and I'm starting to feel a little bloated (and look it!) my damn jeans don't fit properly now    I hope this is something I have to get used to  

Nibbles and Luc - congrats and well done. Feet up and rest for you now! just another 2 weeks to go and you can breathe a little!

Cheesy - you shoudl be with the midwife any time now - I hope all is going to plan.

My DH is going to stay at home on Thursday now, I think I'm going to do my injection at 7pm as I double checked with the clinic today and they confirmed I can do it an hour before my 8pm slot so I will do it before I leave and head out straight after - so forgive me if I'm a few minutes late - I have to figure out where I'm going!

Bendybird - Wooo Hoooo you are on the road now not long before you get the joy of a little prick every day 

Hello to everyone else - I'm feeling tired today so my brain isn't working quite right - I blame the drugs!!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL widlcat![br]Posted on: 28/06/06, 14:56I got a ticker!!

B.x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah Well done Bendy

Congrats Wildcat!!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Congrats on your follies Wildcat!

Bendy,x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I hope when you post details on Friday after your meeting on Thursday night you don't all start referring to real names etc as us poor morsalls that cant make it wont know what you are going on about, it would be really weird to refer to Wildcat and Bendy by any other name !!!


----------

